# I added Photo's to my Etsy Store :) Look inside.



## VintageSkies (Jun 13, 2007)

I've loved photography for years. It just hit me this morning to sell my pictures.

They're really inexpensive but great quality. I have 5x7's and some 4x6's.

You can purchase with Paypal or a CC. It's all secure. 

Check out my store.
www.widget.etsy.com

<3


----------

